# 30 tohatsu



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Anybody running a 30 tohatsu 4stk power TNT on a new glades skiff or ambush with JP high in the water column??? Got a new project and have an idea on what prop but not positive yet...


----------

